# Recordings of 6 Emily Dickinson Songs, An American Sonata for Violin and Piano



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not going to post each individual link. Every one of them can be found on my soundclick page

I'd love to hear comments.

Be a tad easy on the actual recording of the violin sonata, both the violinist and pianist had quite a few nerves on stage. I'm very happy with the performance, and that's what really matters!

Anyway, cheers! 

Also, there are live performances of the Whoever You Are song cycle. The one most recently is the one with "(alternative live version)" next to it.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I love both of your works, but when I try to listen to the live recording of the first movement, it says there was an "error loading songfile". D: Absolutely fantastic job though, major congratulations on both finishing such tremendous works, and getting them performed live.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I absolutely loved those dickinsons, because you actually develope an idiom and a style that you use and then apply to the lyrics. (not so much in the violin sonata)


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Perhaps a strange question, but where was that picture on that train taken?  

Listening to the songs right now.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

mueske said:


> Perhaps a strange question, but where was that picture on that train taken?
> 
> Listening to the songs right now.


Somewhere in Switzerland. Don't remember where.


----------

